# Lost my coonhound in Jackson



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lost my female walker last nite around upduyke and gllen road she broke her collar if u happen to see her she white with black spots my number is 313-338-6958 mike

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

There a post minutes ago of a found **** hound in that area in the lost and found forum. Check that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

EdB said:


> There a post minutes ago of a found **** hound in that area in the lost and found forum. Check that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That is interesting, the found and then the lost posts just 5 minutes apart.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Hope its the same dog and they connect, that would be great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Here

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=483151


----------



## rover (Jan 31, 2012)

found hound have called mike.


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone found my dog and called me sweet!!!!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

